# Craftsman lt2000 won’t start no click



## Chevymonster (10 mo ago)

I got a craftsman lt2000 no clicks or anything can’t even jump it from the solenoid. There is no power to it. Battery fully charge even put on a booster box. Nothing can hook straight to the starter and it will turn over but that’s the only way


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

What if you put the positive side of the booster box to the original battery and the negative side directly to the starter ?

Then do the opposite, positive to the starter and negative to the battery ? 

This could tell you if it's the positive or the negative side of the system that is causing your issue.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

How about you remove the battery clamps and clean both battery posts and clamps, also remove the earth strap from the engine or chassis and give this a good clean also, if you still have no power to the solenoid after cleaning then one or both of the battery cables are corroded internally.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Brake pedal has to be depressed, clutch lever has to be in the OFF position for a LT2000 to crank. There's a little parking brake lever underneath and to the right of the steering wheel that will lock the brake pedal down so you can start it without having to sit on it and use your left leg to depress the brake pedal. PTO lever should be at the bottom of the slot. It's probably a WHITE wire coming down from the key switch to the starter relay. There should be positive battery voltage on that white wire when the key is moved to the spring-loaded start position.


----------

